# Puppy peeing inside after outside



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

My boy is currently 11 weeks old. I got him when he was 8 weeks. When he is in his crate for a while and has to go outside, he whines and i take him out to the potty spot, and everything goes as planned...

My problem is, as soon as he comes back inside, about 4-5 min later, he goes on the carpet. Not a whole lot at all, but a little 2 second stream.

Why is he doing this? When i catch him, i say "no" and pick him up and bring him back outside to the spot. 

This has been happening constantly. What can be done to help avoid this and get this behavior better? We had a few accidents in the house when we first got him, so maybe he thinks that its ok??? 
Any advise would be appreciated...Thanks


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I had this exact same issue.

What I did was to make sure that any messes were cleaned thoroughly and really, I mean really watch what the pup is doing. As soon as he starts to sniff the ground, take him outside.

By now you should have a phrase that you consistently use when the dog does its stuff outside. Then praise him.

At this age they are still working on their bladder control, and really have no idea of what they are doing, so they just go.

I will also say that it might be a medical condition from what I have read here.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The problem is, as soon as you come back inside the pup either goes back in the crate or you have to WATCH HIM.

I would take the pup out on leash then bring him back in the house and tie the leash to your waist. That way the pup can't do ANYTHING without you knowing right away.

And, if he's consistent with the second pee thing then after about 4 minutes inside take him back out again.

I like to put a word to the action. I tell Mauser to Go Potty. That way, if we are someplace different I can give him the command and he (hopefully) will understand.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

i am always watching him when we come back inside. He never leaves my side, but it seems as soon as i go to the kitchen to grab a drink....bam, theres a spot on the ground and ive been gone for 5 sec.
As soon as i say "go potty" outside, the nose starts sniffing, and he goes. I think that i am just going to start taking him out 5 min after the first time.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

With all of my young pups they never seemed to be able to get all that pee out on one squat. So the rountine was pee, walk around or do a little OB work, pee again and then go back inside. I am also with Lauri that I teach go potty commands, geeze they come in handy.

Val


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

when jack was that age I made sure he went once and then walked him a little more to make sure he did not have more most of the time he went 2x


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks guys, thats what i will be doing the next couple of weeks. Do you know how long it takes until they are pretty good at the whole bladder control?


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Ditka is 14 weeks and accidents are pretty rare now...usually only if I do something wrong.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Crate training will help alot. My vet gave me the rule of thumb of age of the pup +1 = Hours the dog can hold it.

That being said, after my vet's approval, Sam is in her crate for 4 hours stretches during the day....


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

When I brought Maya home at 15 weeks she was doing the same thing and I knew something was not right. Turned out she had urinary track infection. 

I would rule that out if I were you.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

It has always helped me to use crate training as an aid in housebreaking. Antoher thing I have done is to use a different outside area for potty time and outisde play time. When I take pup out to potty, its on lead and very matter of fact, I take them to their spot and say "go potty"(when they go potty, then they get tons of praise....GOOOOOOOOD potty outside, GOOOOOD GIRL!) I agree with Val as well, they will generally go a couple times before they are really done. Once we go back inside I am actively watching the pup for cues, when I can't be actively watching...pup is crated. Everytime pups wake up from a nap, eat, drink, get done playing....yeah I know its alot, but thats about all their little bodies can hold right now. And vigilance early on saves major headaches in the long run. Tethering is a great way to keep track of the pup during uncrated time.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Quote:Everytime pups wake up from a nap, eat, drink, get done playing....


 That is what I did also. I tell people your aren't potty training the puppy you are training yourself, eventually the pup knows the routine.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else in regards to them not always being done in the first squat. I know Rocco will potty as soon as he gets out the back door in the little grass spot at the end of the stairs but once we start walking to the backyard he ends up pottying 2-3 more times. By what you describe also sounds like it could be a UTI since its only like a 2-3 sec stream. Wouldn't hurt to maybe get the vet to check him out just to be on the safe side. Believe me I am going through the same thing with housetraining so I know your pain


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Do you know how long it takes until they are pretty good at the whole bladder control?


Every pup is different with this. PLUS you add the human element with our consistancy (or not) or skill in catching them in action in the house (bad dog) as well as skill at knowing they have to go out (good dog) and praise efforts EVERY time the do potty outside (good dog).

I know my pups are pretty good by 14 weeks, but it can really take months with them just gradually getting better and better.


----------

